# Pop The Champaigne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WE DID IT!!! WE ACTUALLY DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tadger, Seeker,







, _AND _Aerie will soon have a new, more expansive 30' rolling kennel !!

The formal PDI on our new '08 28krs is slated for Saturday, followed by the traditional Stuff Relocation Ceremonies to be held on-site in the dealer's parking lot - at which time Puff II will be christened as an official member of ClanWolfwood !!!!!!!!! Thanks to Mike Stevens of Camper'sInn in Kingston, NH - who stated, at our Spring Outbacker's Rally, that he wanted to "do right by the New England Outbackers Community". Some dealers really _do_ keep their word!!!

btw, if any New England wannabe-Outbacker is interested in a gently loved '06 25rss - Camper'sInn of Kingston, NH has one on their lot which, as of Saturday, will be in their stock!

Now...where is that OB.com decals thread ?????


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow That didn't take you long to decide! I think that trailer would be perfect for bringing the "kids" and the new toy. Did you take any measurements to see if the Miata would fit? I'm still trying to find the time to sit down with the dealer







about a truck and trailer swap for a class c. Have fun on Saturday.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Puff Warming Party At Wolfwood!!!​


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WHOO HOO Wolfie!!! A NEW ROOOOO!!!! 

























I can't wait to see photos!! I'm so happy for you all


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, congrats on the new 'Roo!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new OB!!!!!!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!!

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new PUFF. Enjoy the new home on wheels!

I'm sure the boys will really enjoy their new kennel on wheels.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Wow That didn't take you long to decide! I think that trailer would be perfect for bringing the "kids" and the new toy. Did you take any measurements to see if the Miata would fit? I'm still trying to find the time to sit down with the dealer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We knew from the 1st time we saw the floorplan that it was likely the TT for us - just had to see it, be sure the Tundra would handle it, and then work the deal. I knew we were in trouble when CI/Kingston actually had one when we dropped Puff off last Saturday. From there - just a matter of working ALL the numbers....

Funny - I drove home yesterday picturing just that. I believe the Miata is a bit too long but







who knows?

"...sit down with the dealer" ??? CI/Kingston?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Another ROO owner! Right On! Congratulations!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer!!!!








So are the rumors true that Staff ordered the trailer while you were gone?








I give it 1 year before you start wondering about that 1 ton truck


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's great news Wolfwood. Congrats on the new Roo. I still can't believe you got rid of a perfectly good 25RSS. How could you do such a thing?


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations! 

It'll feel like your old "home" in no time.

(Have you drawn up a "mods" list yet?)

Mike


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations! We love the space and your "kids" will too









Gwen


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We have 2 Golden Retrievers..they LOVE our 'Roo. Congratulations an your new unit. It's a nice one with lots of room for everyone.
david


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback.....

May Puff II serve you as well as Puff did!

May I suggest having an alarm system installed to keep a certain thief out of this one!!!!

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Girls!

That's fantastic! (I told Ruth it wouldn't be long) Puff II the new saga begins!

Cheers


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Congratulations on the new Outback.....
> 
> May Puff II serve you as well as Puff did!
> 
> ...


 Eric


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!
congradulations!
Did you you get the safari interior that is now available?

(just kidding and really jealous)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!! I havnt been here long but I had little dought you would make the upgrade.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> That's great news Wolfwood. Congrats on the new Roo. I still can't believe you got rid of a perfectly good 25RSS. How could you do such a thing?


It wasn't easy.....but have you seen the 28krs floorplan? It *IS* the 25rss all grown up!!!! Same floorplan but the bunks have been replaced with a kargo area and drop-down Queen bed when needed. . We loved the 25rss but, not having 2-legged kids, the bunks only served as awkward storage for us and our adult guests had to sleep on short beds with crevases down the middle...THIS is the 25rss' big sister!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It'll feel like your old "home" in no time.
> 
> ...


HEY!!! There wasn't anyone else in my office this afternoon!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you all! What a wonderful bunch you are!!! I hope to ge see her tomorrow so maybe we'll have photos tomorrow night.

Btw, we have Safari-interior beta trailer...how'd you know?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOA!! You two are women of ACTION!! You didn't wait around til next year, maybe, I see!! A new truck and a new OB in one season?? You're like the Jeffersons of TV fame!
Movin' on up, to the East side,
To our de-luxe apartment in the sky,
Moo-moving on up, to the East side,
We finally got our piece of the pie!!
Congratulations!!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> Wow!
> congradulations!
> Did you you get the safari interior that is now available?
> 
> (just kidding and really jealous)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WE DID IT!!! WE ACTUALLY DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tadger, Seeker,
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new Roo! Hope you love it as much as you loved the other!
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Congratulations on the new Roo! Hope you love it as much as you loved the other!
> Bob


Thanks, Bob! Yanno, that's been (and still is) the one nervous part of all of this. We knew that everything about Puff 1 was healthy - pretty much always had been. We were lucky - Puff wasn't born with many of the ailments that other, less fortunate TT-parents deal with. And...now....well....we just don't know...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations on the new Roo! Hope you love it as much as you loved the other!
> Bob


Thanks, Bob! Yanno, that's been (and still is) the one nervous part of all of this. We knew that everything about Puff 1 was healthy - pretty much always had been. We were lucky - Puff wasn't born with many of the ailments that other, less fortunate TT-parents deal with. And...now....well....we just don't know...








[/quote]

Well, whatever it is, you will come to love it and appreciate it. We loved our 21RS, but today we pick up our 26 RKS... I'm calling it the new doghouse for our Disney....

How did Puff get the name?









Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> How did Puff get the name?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Puff, the magic dragon 
Lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the Autumn mist 
In a land called Honah-Lee 
Little Jackie Paper 
Loved that rascal Puff 
And brought him strings and sealing wax 
And other fancy stuff

Chorus: 
Puff, the magic dragon 
Lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the Autumn mist 
In a land called Honah-Lee

Together they would travel 
On a boat with billowed sail 
Jackie kept a lookout perched 
On Puff's gigantic tail

Noble kings and princes 
Would bow whene'er they came 
Pirate ships would lower their flags 
When Puff called out his name

Chorus:

A dragon lives forever 
But not so little girls and boys 
Painted wings and giants' rings 
Make way for other toys

One grey night it happened 
Jackie Paper came no more 
And Puff that mighty dragon 
He ceased his fearless roar

His head was bent in sorrow 
Green scales fell like rain 
Puff no longer went to play 
Along the cherry lane

Without his life-long friend 
Puff could not be brave 
So Puff that mighty dragon 
Sadly slipped into his cave

Chorus:

Puff the magic dragon 
Lives by the sea 
And frolicks in the Autumn mist 
In a land called Honah-Lee


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

RizFam said:


> How did Puff get the name?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Puff, the magic dragon 
Lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the Autumn mist 
In a land called Honah-Lee 
Little Jackie Paper 
Loved that rascal Puff 
And brought him strings and sealing wax 
And other fancy stuff

Chorus: 
Puff, the magic dragon 
Lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the Autumn mist 
In a land called Honah-Lee

Together they would travel 
On a boat with billowed sail 
Jackie kept a lookout perched 
On Puff's gigantic tail

Noble kings and princes 
Would bow whene'er they came 
Pirate ships would lower their flags 
When Puff called out his name

Chorus:

A dragon lives forever 
But not so little girls and boys 
Painted wings and giants' rings 
Make way for other toys

One grey night it happened 
Jackie Paper came no more 
And Puff that mighty dragon 
He ceased his fearless roar

His head was bent in sorrow 
Green scales fell like rain 
Puff no longer went to play 
Along the cherry lane

Without his life-long friend 
Puff could not be brave 
So Puff that mighty dragon 
Sadly slipped into his cave

Chorus:

Puff the magic dragon 
Lives by the sea 
And frolicks in the Autumn mist 
In a land called Honah-Lee
[/quote]

This is about....illegal substance, yah?

And how then a transition to a TT?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Champagne to chrisian camper like they do the boats....

congratulations and enjoy. Two pennys for many years of fine camping in it.

amy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> Champagne to chrisian camper like they do the boats....
> 
> congratulations and enjoy. Two pennys for many years of fine camping in it.
> 
> amy


Yeah - that's it and maybe this one should actually be "HMS Puff"!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> This is about....illegal substance, yah?
> 
> And how then a transition to a TT?

















*Wolfie a lil Help.....







*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bob,

Tami got it right....and its NOT about illegal substances







(regardless of the long-time ties to the song).

Kathy and I are old  longtime, prior Girl Scouts who met 35 years ago.....camping (as camp counselors singing all kinds of 50s & 60s songs with the kids.) 'Puff' was and still is one of the favorites.

As our original TV's plate was (still is) "1ST STAR" and the Plate Bracket gives all readers the directions to NeverNeverLand, we were looking for an equally appropriate "I won't grow up" / "See the world through kids' eyes" kind of message for the TT's plate - something that also tied to the past 35 years. "MDRGN" it is and the Plate Bracket reads "PUFF Lives!".

It's actually great fun to have a car full of adults & kids drive by ............... singing! When we see that, we know! Puff DOES live!

In order to distinguish the 2 TT generations, maybe the 28krs should be known as HMS Puff.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wringing hands.........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Wringing hands.........


Take long, slow, deep breaths, Eric. No evidence has been destroyed. The Fremont police have everything in their possession and have agreed to add a special detail to North Rd. And they will be putting a wide variety of anti-EG deterants in place for us. Oh - and although HMS Puff will be home soon, Puff 1 is in the watchful care of CI. As you can imagine, they have a direct, VERY friendly relationship with Kingston's finest. Puff 1 will remain accessible for whatever investigation & discovery may be needed in the future.

Come to think of it - you're right!







It's short, fast, shallow breaths you should be taking. Sorry. My bad.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Seeing as you now have a 'ROO and will be able to take along the toy's, how about naming it PUFF-N-STUFF









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Seeing as you now have a 'ROO and will be able to take along the toy's, how about naming it PUFF-N-STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! how creative!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Seeing as you now have a 'ROO and will be able to take along the toy's, how about naming it PUFF-N-STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! how creative![/quote]
I knew we'd hear that eventually!

...but then it would really have to be "HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Seeing as you now have a 'ROO and will be able to take along the toy's, how about naming it PUFF-N-STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! how creative![/quote]
I knew we'd hear that eventually!

...but then it would really have to be *"HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?*








[/quote]

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but then it would really have to be "HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?


That sounds a lot better than Roo-N-Poo.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > but then it would really have to be "HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?
> 
> 
> That sounds a lot better than Roo-N-Poo.
> ...


See, Mark. That's why we agree on so many other things! Besides, you just have a certain way with words....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> That sounds a lot better than Roo-N-Poo.


*!!! LMAO !!!*

OK, that got the old soda coming out the nose!

OUCH! It stings!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

How bout HMS PUFF-N-RUFF .....(who let the dogs out)


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

OH, I knew you would do it!!







You said you'd wait, but man that is too hard to do!










How wonderful! I hope you will always be happy with your choice. Oh what a Glorious thing!!!










HEIDI


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > but then it would really have to be "HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?
> 
> 
> That sounds a lot better than Roo-N-Poo.
> ...












HEIDI


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Seeing as you now have a 'ROO and will be able to take along the toy's, how about naming it PUFF-N-STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! how creative![/quote]
I knew we'd hear that eventually!

...but then it would really have to be "HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?









[/quote]
And the problem with naming my new Den on wheels after me???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Staff said:


> Seeing as you now have a 'ROO and will be able to take along the toy's, how about naming it PUFF-N-STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! how creative![/quote]
I knew we'd hear that eventually!

...but then it would really have to be "HMS PUFF-N-STAFF"?








[/quote]
And the problem with naming my new Den on wheels after me???








[/quote]

You mean naming it "Undisclosed Location"? It really doesn't roll off the tongue all that well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wonder where they will hang me?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

On top of the campfire























John


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy your rig.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the big Roo!

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hpapa4 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy your rig.


Thanks ! <boy, no one has said that to me in 2 years!!!!>


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy your rig.


Thanks ! <boy, no one has said that to me in 2 years!!!!>
[/quote]

LOL! No time better than the present! I guess....haha.

-CC


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> Wonder where they will hang me?





johnp2000 said:


> On top of the campfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's FUNNY!!!









MaeJae MooJae


----------

